# Breaking Mats Valk's Record. What would it take?



## Arkwell (Mar 12, 2013)

Since I'm a noob I would usually ask this in OAOQ section but I wanted some of the experts answers. Now that Mats has broken the WR some are saying that to break it again you would need a 'skip' or use one of the methods that's harder to learn like ZBF2L. What do you think will be necessary in the future to break the 3x3 WR?


----------



## Dene (Mar 12, 2013)

Fazspeed.


----------



## Bestsimple (Mar 12, 2013)

I think it's going to be a fast cuber like faz or 5bld getting a skip.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 12, 2013)

I think you will have to get an official solve under 5.55 seconds.

It's certainly possible to do with a nonlucky CFOP solve, at least.


----------



## Faz (Mar 12, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I think you will have to get an official solve under 5.55 seconds.



Haha, my thoughts exactly after reading the title.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 12, 2013)

I reckon Alexander Lau has a chance but other than that we just have to wait for this guy ^^ to go into beast mode.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 12, 2013)

luck and time of 5.55<


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 12, 2013)

You'll need to learn ZBF2L and CLL, obviously.


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 12, 2013)

F3L Skip.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> You'll need to learn ZBF2L and CLL, obviously.



This, XD


----------



## ottozing (Mar 12, 2013)

You'll need to use a lubix jawdrop.


----------



## irontwig (Mar 12, 2013)

Higher tps and/or lower movecount.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 12, 2013)

a $100 overlubed cube that has shiny stickers, is a modded zhanchi with superspeed tension and bionic hands.


In all seriousness this can be broken with fullstep, the person just needs to feel good on the day.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 12, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> a $100 overlubed cube that has shiny stickers, is a modded zhanchi with superspeed tension and bionic hands.



Lubix Ultimate Zhanchi (I Think that's the right name, it costs 99$)

On-Topic - A cube


----------



## moralsh (Mar 12, 2013)

a five or less moves scramble?


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 12, 2013)

Skips


----------



## Escher (Mar 12, 2013)

Petrus method clearly OP.


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 12, 2013)

Belt variants must be explored thoroughly.


----------



## Ágoston Török (Mar 12, 2013)

I think Feliks will get back the WR with a skip.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2013)

its impossible unless you get the same OLL every time on all of your roux solves.

people who claim to have a single under 5.55 who dont use roux and get the same OLL on all of they're solves are using cheat codes


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 12, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> its impossible unless you get the same OLL every time on all of your roux solves.
> 
> people who claim to have a single under 5.55 who dont use roux and get the same OLL on all of they're solves are using cheat codes



lol.



kunparekh18 said:


> Lubix Ultimate Zhanchi (I Think that's the right name, it costs 99$)
> 
> On-Topic - A cube



Lubix elite is $100.
Lubix Jawdrop is the best though. 

All you need is Alex to break the WR btw.
He will do that if there are ponies in the background. :3


----------



## dbuck84 (Mar 12, 2013)

to break his record you will have to be fully commited to practicing it a lot! and more, and more, and more...
then, you will have to solve a rubik's cube under 5.55s in an official competition...
then, you're done! 

remember: no pain, no gain!


----------



## DavidCubie (Mar 12, 2013)

Feliks or Alexander Lau, no one else, or again Mats Valk.

I think Felik's solve 5.66 was better beacuse he has hot no skips. Mats got OLL skip.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Mar 12, 2013)

There have been a few unofficial 4.xx solves out there. Andrew Ricci has gotten one in practice and Anthony Brooks even has his on YouTube. It will happen in a competition for sure one day.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 12, 2013)

Just now someone got sub-WR with LL skip, he/she posted in Accomplishment Thread


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 12, 2013)

Here you go. I've compiled a list of things that I think you would absolutely have to have in order to get the world record. It's a long list so I put it in [spoilers]


Spoiler




a 3x3x3 cube
a hand
practice
optional: another hand
time to go to a competition
a competition
practice
a WCA delegate at the competition
practice





EDIT: Oh, one more thing: you'd need to practice


----------



## KingTim96 (Mar 12, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> F3L Skip.



Haha this ^^^


----------



## aznanimedude (Mar 12, 2013)

simultaneous WR 1H + 2H!?!?!?!?!?! ICKATHU YOU ARE GENIUS, 2 birds 1 stone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2013)

aznanimedude said:


> simultaneous WR 1H + 2H!?!?!?!?!?! ICKATHU YOU ARE GENIUS, 2 birds 1 stone!!!!!!!!!!!!!



yeah, you just need to do 2 cubes OH at the same time in 11.08. average solve time = 5.54, right? its OH wr because you only used one hand for each cube, and 2H wr because you used 2 hands.


----------



## DavidCubie (Mar 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mey8ebGWrPk

So lucky


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 12, 2013)

You'd need a goodish solve.


----------



## Username (Mar 12, 2013)

I think either Alex Lau or Faz have the potential of breaking it


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 12, 2013)

Minh Thai


----------



## A Leman (Mar 12, 2013)

Kirjava


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 12, 2013)

Username said:


> I think either Alex Lau or Faz have the potential of breaking it



I think either you or me or that person down the street who hasn't even seen a Rubik's cube yet in his life have the potential of breaking it too.


----------



## Username (Mar 12, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> I think either you or me or that person down the street who hasn't even seen a Rubik's cube yet in his life have the potential of breaking it too.



Yeah, I meant to say any time soon


----------



## Carrot (Mar 12, 2013)

Joey Gouly


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 12, 2013)

you just need to solve the cube in less than 5.55 seconds... duh!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 12, 2013)

A cube that you connect to your brain and it turns as fast as you think of the moves.


----------



## Dacuba (Mar 12, 2013)

Me


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2013)

Dacuba said:


> Me



no, me


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 12, 2013)

It will be broken at worlds!


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 12, 2013)

I think people (not just me) could still reach sub-5.55 quite nicely. All this tork of skips or crazily expensive cubes is silly


----------



## applemobile (Mar 12, 2013)

You 100% cannot get under 5.55 unless you use ZBF2L.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 12, 2013)

applemobile said:


> You 100% cannot get under 5.55 unless you use ZBF2L.



lolroux


----------



## applemobile (Mar 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> lolroux



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?39111-WCA-bans-to-be-confirmed


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 12, 2013)

no WR unless you know every ZBLL alg optimally
and know how to get an OLL skip evry tim


----------



## moralsh (Mar 12, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> no WR unless you know every ZBLL alg optimally
> and know how to get an OLL skip evry tim



I know that the thread has become a parody of itself but... why would you need to OLL skip every time for a single record?


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 12, 2013)

moralsh said:


> I know that the thread has become a parody of itself but... why would you need to OLL skip every time for a single record?



because of reasons


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 12, 2013)

moralsh said:


> I know that the thread has become a parody of itself but... why would you need to OLL skip every time for a single record?



If you could OLL skip every time, you would just need to learn 21 "ZBLL" algs


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 12, 2013)

You need to learn Owen notation


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> You need to learn Owen notation



change your sig pree i chanegd mein

CeSeCaSaCaFeCemSaCaSaCeSeCaFa


----------



## tx789 (Mar 12, 2013)

No you need to learn every 3x3 alg in the speedsolving wiki. 

What about 1LLL that means no zbf2l need


----------



## Julian (Mar 12, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I think you will have to get an official solve under 5.55 seconds.


Haha, I think a lot of us wanted to post this after seeing the title.



tx789 said:


> time of 5.55<


I lol'd



irontwig said:


> Higher tps and/or lower movecount.


Well, not necessarily...



DavidCubie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mey8ebGWrPk
> 
> So lucky


So you could have xxx-crossed that scramble?


----------



## dbuck84 (Mar 13, 2013)

my cube didn't match his when i scrambled as the video description...

is it right??


----------



## irontwig (Mar 13, 2013)

Julian said:


> Well, not necessarily...



lolwat


----------



## Skullush (Mar 13, 2013)

Breaking the world record requires a cube that is made of perfect-friction plastic, a golden core, lubricated with delicious Chick-Fil-A sauce, and enchanted with Fortify Two-Handed


----------



## A Leman (Mar 13, 2013)

irontwig said:


> lolwat



someone could have the same tps and movecount, but save some time picking up the cube and stoping the timer.

Edit: The Golden core. So that is what everyone slow is missing!


----------



## Julian (Mar 13, 2013)

irontwig said:


> lolwat


woops got confused haha


----------

